# The difference a simple strap change makes



## JIMMYNo1

It always amazes me the difference a simple and often very inexpensive strap change can make to reinvigorate a watch. I was recently having this very discussion with @JonnyOldBoy and how replacing the strap on his Tudor has made him decide to keep it. Obviously avoiding high end genuine straps running into the hundreds, often a nice leather strap costing sub twenty quid can completely transform a watch and make something overlooked become a favourite. Im hoping this is the case with my Longines that Ive never given much attention to.










I found this on black leather far too dressy but after swapping it to a brown leather strap its completely changed my opinion of it.










I think the same treatment may be in order for my Breitling which on its current mesh strap just isn't doing it for me.

Has anyone had a similar experience or any of examples of this?


----------



## hughlle

Everything looks better on brown leather :yes: won't find any black leather in my box.

This is however why I like to have a few spare good quality straps. Nice to be able to try a new watch on alternatives instead of just returning or selling because it doesn't quite work on the one it came with. If I kept one of my seamasters on the strap it came with, it would have been moved on a good while ago, but now it is one of my favourite watches.


----------



## JIMMYNo1

hughlle said:


> Everything looks better on brown leather :yes: won't find any black leather in my box.


 100% agree with this however I like my shoes, belt and watch strap to match. So on the rare occasion that i wear black shoes then this particular piece will be going back to black.


----------



## mrzee

JIMMYNo1 said:


> 100% agree with this however I like my shoes, belt and watch strap to match. So on the rare occasion that i wear black shoes then this particular piece will be going back to black.


 Well said sir! Always coordinate shoes, belt and watch. Slopes off to look at watches with black straps.


----------



## Rob.B

I think this is a perfect example of this scenario









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JIMMYNo1

Rob.B said:


> I think this is a perfect example of this scenario
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Nice, that'd also look great on an orange rubber strap IMO, pick up on the orange accent of the minute hand. Was it you that had bought a shed load of the black turtles rob?


----------



## Rob.B

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Nice, that'd also look great on an orange rubber strap IMO, pick up on the orange accent of the minute hand. Was it you that had bought a shed load of the black turtles rob?


Ye I had 5 Jimmy all gone now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richy176

JIMMYNo1 said:


> 100% agree with this however I like my shoes, belt and watch strap to match. So on the rare occasion that i wear black shoes then this particular piece will be going back to black.


 What do you do when the watch has a bracelet


----------



## JIMMYNo1

richy176 said:


> What do you do when the watch has a bracelet


 Only one in my collection and as stated above its days are numbered


----------



## relaxer7

Looks spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## Ullevi

Absolutely agree.

I'm just starting, but it happened with one of my old watches.

I was wearing my Tissot PR100X on its bracelet less and less. So I changed over to a brown strap that came with another watch. Since then I like the watch so much more.

Similarly with my Orient Ray. Love this watch, but saw a lovely blue leather Christopher Ward strap in the classifieds and now I love it even more:


----------



## JIMMYNo1

Ullevi said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I'm just starting, but it happened with one of my old watches.
> 
> I was wearing my Tissot PR100X on its bracelet less and less. So I changed over to a brown strap that came with another watch. Since then I like the watch so much more.
> 
> Similarly with my Orient Ray. Love this watch, but saw a lovely blue leather Christopher Ward strap in the classifieds and now I love it even more:


 That orient really looks a peach on the blue leather.


----------



## Ullevi

JIMMYNo1 said:


> That orient really looks a peach on the blue leather.


 Thanks, I thought it may be too much blue, but it really works in the flesh. Well it does for me anyway :biggrin:

BTW your Longines is a lovely piece and, yes, the brown strap really elevates it :thumbs_up:


----------



## JIMMYNo1

Ullevi said:


> Thanks, I thought it may be too much blue, but it really works in the flesh. Well it does for me anyway :biggrin:


 It softens the watch. I've really fallen out with bracelets in a big way and the orient for me is a prime example of that. I'm sure others would disagree but the strap just gives the watch character.


----------



## Teg62x

Ullevi said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I'm just starting, but it happened with one of my old watches.
> 
> I was wearing my Tissot PR100X on its bracelet less and less. So I changed over to a brown strap that came with another watch. Since then I like the watch so much more.
> 
> Similarly with my Orient Ray. Love this watch, but saw a lovely blue leather Christopher Ward strap in the classifieds and now I love it even more:


 Loving the Tissot on the brown leather, your right it looks so much better.


----------



## JimboJames1972

Swapping straps about is something I find myself doing on a regular basis, especially with my daily wearers. My more "speciality" watches tend to stay on one strap/bracelet, but the ones in my regular rotation do get their straps changed whenever I need a different look, need to match the strap to my outfit or activity, or if I just feel like a change



One of my favourite for swapping...

J


----------



## JIMMYNo1

JonnyOldBoy said:


> so did I , until I got THIS :


 Yeah, one of the few that IMO sits better on a bracelet


----------



## JIMMYNo1

JonnyOldBoy said:


> certainly.... when I first bought the Tudor BBH , it was on their leather band.... but it had a design flaw so upgraded to their steel bracelet as it seemed sensible... but never bonded again with the watch after that... The leather its on now is a huge improvement to the Tudor one , and I have also just ordered a darker brown to see how that compares.... found these premium straps on the Bay for £17 delivered , and they are MILES better than anything else I have ever bought from anywhere... and as good as handmade-to-order ones for £100+ ...


 I've found the ones on offer from gekota to be superb and again sub £20 in many cases.


----------



## Autonomous

Agree with all the above. The only thing I'd add is, you have to be careful with brown straps and a black watch face. Unlike mixing brown shoes and black belt/strap, it can work, and work really well, but has to be the right sort of brown to match a black face. Some lovely watch strap combinations here...


----------



## longplay

JonnyOldBoy said:


> certainly.... when I first bought the Tudor BBH , it was on their leather band.... but it had a design flaw so upgraded to their steel bracelet as it seemed sensible... but never bonded again with the watch after that... The leather its on now is a huge improvement to the Tudor one , and I have also just ordered a darker brown to see how that compares.... found these premium straps on the Bay for £17 delivered , and they are MILES better than anything else I have ever bought from anywhere... and as good as handmade-to-order ones for £100+ ...


 You might have written about them before but I couldn't see anything in the straps section -- care to share the seller name so we can all benefit?


----------



## bedfellow

Most of my watches are bought used and typically the first thing I do is change the strap.


----------



## alxbly

A strap swap is normally the first thing I do when I get a new watch. For example...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Be9DyiwlHfr/

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbF3Ci9lwXG/


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Had this Rotary years and never really worn it recently. Bought the strap on the CW sale in January just because I liked the look of the strap with no real idea of what to put it on, but they marry up great. Far better than the standard issue Rotary brown mock croc (which I hate, and they put them on everything!) or the plain black leather I've had it on.










Only mistake I keep making is putting stuff on NATO straps because they do look good, then remembering I find them really uncomfortable and having to find something different.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

JonnyOldBoy said:


> NATOs looks dopey in my books..... WHY ? just why put a tatty flappy strap on a lovely watch ? just don't get it.....


 Very much coming round to that way of thinking now. Leather NATO is not so bad but still a bit odd to wear with the buckle in the wrong spot on your wrist and all. Only thing they do look right on is a military style where they belong anyway. Or possibly a Sub or Seamaster if you're pretending to be 007.


----------



## Chromejob

This Tissot TXL or Digital 7 came on a bracelet that didn't taper very much, so I felt a little like a gigolo with a thick piece of metal on my wrist.










Decided to see if I could affordably source a branded strap for it, O. Frei in Oakland, CA, came to my rescue, and now the watch doesn't get lost in an expanse of steel, rather it stand out and is showcased. Funny how a bracelet versus any number of kinds of organic material can change the whole character of the watch.


----------



## JIMMYNo1

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Had this Rotary years and never really worn it recently. Bought the strap on the CW sale in January just because I liked the look of the strap with no real idea of what to put it on, but they marry up great. Far better than the standard issue Rotary brown mock croc (which I hate, and they put them on everything!) or the plain black leather I've had it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Only mistake I keep making is putting stuff on NATO straps because they do look good, then remembering I find them really uncomfortable and having to find something different.


 Now that is a fine looking watch


----------



## sabailand

Not all watches,but personally i think higher end watches always look better with the strap they come with be it metal or leather, i see pics of certain rolex`s etc on a nato or a leather and it just cheapens the look, some watches look good on leather and some dont (divers for example),but nothing looks really good on a nato!

Yes i know high end watches sometimes come with a nato, and because the design as been thought about it can be got away with, but generally i think its best to keep them in the clothes they come in!


----------



## Chromejob

If a G10 or other nylon strap is uncomfortable, try washing in tepid water and gentle soap (e.g. liquid Castile soap), rinsing thoroughly, and after a gentle towel-squeeze let it air dry. This is the appeal of nylons, you can slip them out, rinse/wash them and wear another instead for a day or two.

Just like leather (shoe, or watch), it doesn't hurt to rotate straps out and give them a rest.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Chromejob said:


> If a G10 or other nylon strap is uncomfortable, try washing in tepid water and gentle soap (e.g. liquid Castile soap), rinsing thoroughly, and after a gentle towel-squeeze let it air dry. This is the appeal of nylons, you can slip them out, rinse/wash them and wear another instead for a day or two.
> 
> Just like leather (shoe, or watch), it doesn't hurt to rotate straps out and give them a rest.


 Comfort issue for me on a NATO is more about where the buckle sits - rides high up the outside of the wrist instead of round the back and tends to sit under the wrist when it's resting on a desktop or similar.


----------



## Chromejob

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Comfort issue for me on a NATO is more about where the buckle sits - rides high up the outside of the wrist instead of round the back and tends to sit under the wrist when it's resting on a desktop or similar.


 Yep, yep. :thumbdown: I have a solution for that, too...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/81588-making-a-1960s-raf-style-strap-from-a-modern-g10-nato-style-strap/&do=embed


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Chromejob said:


> Yep, yep. :thumbdown: I have a solution for that, too...


 Me too. Normal strap :thumbsup:


----------



## niveketak

Ullevi said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I'm just starting, but it happened with one of my old watches.
> 
> I was wearing my Tissot PR100X on its bracelet less and less. So I changed over to a brown strap that came with another watch. Since then I like the watch so much more.
> 
> Similarly with my Orient Ray. Love this watch, but saw a lovely blue leather Christopher Ward strap in the classifieds and now I love it even more:


 Nicest transformations of all those two, amazing difference and I prefer bracelets


----------



## Bootsy

JonnyOldBoy said:


> so did I , until I got THIS :


 It's difficult to find anything better than the Seamaster's bracelet although having had mine on one since the is 90s I have experimented recently with it on a mesh and really like the look


----------



## sabailand

JonnyOldBoy said:


> A lot of them come in a choice of bands .... the Tudor I have came on a Leather , its also available to buy new on steel .. etc etc


 Yes i`ve seen various high end watches in their presentation box with two straps, a nato or rubber or leather,and a metal bracelet!

Tbh they dont all look bad, and as i mentioned a lot of thought will have gone into the nato strap design by the makers before including it, obviously they will want it to look at least `ok`, same with leather/rubber, they do have reputations to keep!


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Took the bracelet straight off this when it came in through the door and probably shouldn't have done. Another watch I thought would work on a NATO but now on a TW Steel "Marc Coblen" mock generic reptile type strap which I'm much happier with:

Now:










Before:


----------



## JIMMYNo1

True to my word, new strap for the SOH arrived today. Straight on and its, in my opinion transformed the watch for the better. There's also the added bonus that it doesn't slide up and down on my wrist anymore which it did on the mesh bracelet. Yes I could of resized it but for some reason I have to wear bracelets loose.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

ever find a strap you really like?


----------



## Rob.B

I love this guys straps £13 off EBay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

I know there's someone else here who buys them also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob.B

JIMMYNo1 said:


> True to my word, new strap for the SOH arrived today. Straight on and its, in my opinion transformed the watch for the better. There's also the added bonus that it doesn't slide up and down on my wrist anymore which it did on the mesh bracelet. Yes I could of resized it but for some reason I have to wear bracelets loose.


That looks a lot better mate...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alxbly

Rob.B said:


> I love this guys straps £13 off EBay
> 
> I know there's someone else here who buys them also


 They all look really good. What's the name of the eBay seller?


----------



## Rob.B

alxbly said:


> They all look really good. What's the name of the eBay seller?


It's lawr389 they are a really good strap super soft and a nice fit... For £13 with free delivery you can't really ask for much more...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger Red Hat

I'm looking at all my straps in a different light since being on this forum, as I keep seeing loads of new straps I could put on mine , gonna cost me a fortune if I keep reading these sorts of threads.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Roger Red Hat said:


> I'm looking at all my straps in a different light since being on this forum, as I keep seeing loads of new straps I could put on mine , gonna cost me a fortune if I keep reading these sorts of threads.


 Cheaper than buying loads of new watches if you fancy a change :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875

Ordered one of these today, from ordering-paying-conformation-despatch notice with tracking- 7 minutes.

Hopefully it will be here yesterday. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22mm-Handmade-Watch-Strap-Genuine-Leather-Tanned-Vintage-Durable-Stitching/263397133585?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D51001%26meid%3D9a31ea31833949aa8c393b1c09261932%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D202284357021%26itm%3D263397133585&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A8f35b32e-4278-11e8-aeb7-74dbd180880f|parentrq%3Ad528708f1620aa479d8869b7ffff4d22|iid%3A1


----------



## brummie1875

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I have two of their straps.... both exceptional quality for the money....


 We'll that's a relief that someone else likes them. As you can see from recent giveaways and sales my strap buying exploits haven't been as successful as a Chocolate fire guard.


----------



## Rob.B

There a bit Panerai for me if you know what I mean... But nice all the same...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

brummie1875 said:


> We'll that's a relief that someone else likes them. As you can see from recent giveaways and sales my strap buying exploits haven't been as successful as a Chocolate fire guard.


 The 3 darker straps in the photo I posted earlier are from that seller and are lovely but...



Rob.B said:


> There a bit Panerai for me if you know what I mean...


 Ordered one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24mm26mm-Handmade-Tanned-Genuine-Calf-Leather-Watch-Strap-Vintage-CRAZY-HORSE/252014951633?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=550876771720&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

and what turned up had a couple of additional features not shown on the photos which left me feeling a bit uneasy:

















Can't help feeling if it was genuine they would have mentioned it in the listing.

.."Owners of the timepieces of world famous brands will not be disappointed." hmmm..

edit.. actually probably breaking the rules on pics of fakes there a bit - mods feel free to remove if inappropriate, posting just in the context of warning people off that one really.


----------



## aleo

Geckota Milanese mesh bracelet from watchgecko on First Omega in Space


----------



## Chromejob

aleo said:


> Geckota Milanese mesh bracelet from watchgecko on First Omega in Space


 Sorry, only the second photo (leather strap) is showing up.



> *
> Error (410)
> *
> 
> Something went wrong. Don't worry, your files are still safe and the Dropboxers have been notified. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.


----------



## aleo

Chromejob said:


> Sorry, only the second photo (leather strap) is showing up.












Unable to edit the original post for some reason


----------



## Chromejob

aleo said:


> Unable to edit the original post for some reason


 There's a limited time window for editing posts. You can DELETE a post and then post the content again, though.

That image is huge (2137x2231 pixels), and taking a *looooooong * time to download. How about sharing a more reasonable size in future? 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## Iron Mike May

Sorry to hijack the thread but I am looking for some ideas for a new strap on my SSC261 if anyone can help with some ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Cassie-O

I'm not one for swapping straps, but maybe you have converted me. I've seen a Seiko 5 SNXS73K on a leather strap instead of bracelet and what a difference it makes. The watch looked far more expensive than it actually was! :king:


----------



## Chromejob

Iron Mike May said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I am looking for some ideas for a new strap on my SSC261 if anyone can help with some ideas?
> 
> Thanks


 How about a pic of your watch?


----------



## Iron Mike May

Chromejob said:


> How about a pic of your watch?


 Happy to oblige, apologies for the iPhone pic.



Any suggestions? I'm now thinking either a black leather with red stitching or maybe a brown rally.


----------



## Chromejob

Maybe a Maratac or similar nylon with red stripe?


----------



## Iron Mike May

I did think about a nylon strap as I have put a nato on my SKX009 and I really like it, although I know that's not always a popular choice. The case is 14mm thick, so I thought I might be better with something that at least gives the appearance of pulling the case down to the wrist rather than pushing it higher.

Thanks for the suggestion though, I appreciate finding out about new suppliers and ideas along the way.


----------



## Chromejob

Pushing it higher? I find nylon straps pull my watches closer to my wrist, not put them up, compared with stiff leather straps. (I can't see the strap in your pic, you're holding the phone so close to the watch head. Looks like a curved end leather.)

If you're looking at G10 "NATO" style straps and want a conventional RAF (single strap) strap with a cloth keeper, look to my DIY thread. Though Maratac and others do make conventional single-piece straps.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/81588-making-a-1960s-raf-style-strap-from-a-modern-g10-nato-style-strap/&do=embed


----------



## Loris-76

JIMMYNo1 said:


> 100% agree with this however I like my shoes, belt and watch strap to match. So on the rare occasion that i wear black shoes then this particular piece will be going back to black.


 This is how it should be done :thumbsup:


----------

